# some interesting sex in marriage ideas



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

BDSM


Learn more about the kinky world of BDSM with these guides.




badgirlsbible.com





seems to be about five pages of ideas for new and kinky sex.

woo hoo!


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I would be just happy to have "normal" sex...


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

BDSM is fun!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

it is not all bdsm in that link. all sorts of fun things to try


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Talker67 said:


> it is not all bdsm in that link. all sorts of fun things to try


To be a really good dominant, you need to experience being a submissive, so you understand the mindset. The old adage about can't do something until you have walked a mile in the shoes of someone else is true in power exchanges as well.

Like most advanced concepts in sex, power exchanges require one to become vulnerable to their partner. That means trust, lots and lots of trust to let down your guard and trust. Even with safe words it requires trust and the willingness to become vulnerable. The issues of trust, willing vulnerability are two stumbling blocks.

Still an interesting read.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Way more than bdsm and way more than 5 pages.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

We have an actual BDSM instructor on TAM.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> it is not all bdsm in that link. all sorts of fun things to try


BDSM has come to be an umbrella term for most of not all kink/fetish. It's very similar to how LBGT+ has added more into their bailiwick, only we didn't bother to keep adding letters on. We just said come join the fun.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> We have an actual BDSM instructor on TAM.


Of whom do you speak?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Young at Heart said:


> To be a really good dominant, you need to experience being a submissive, so you understand the mindset. The old adage about can't do something until you have walked a mile in the shoes of someone else is true in power exchanges as well.


This isn't necessary, but it is a good idea. Even more so in bottoming for plays, or even topping so you have an idea of what your topper has to do, and knowing if they are being safe. I've know plenty of good dom(me)s who have never submitted. Although I will admit they tend to have good empathetic instincts.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

maquiscat said:


> Of whom do you speak?


You.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> You.


I didn't want to presume. Not to mention I would have hated to have missed someone mentioning that.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

maquiscat said:


> I didn't want to presume. Not to mention I would have hated to have missed someone mentioning that.


I should mentioned you. But I didn't want pressure you into offering free professional services.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I should mentioned you. But I didn't want pressure you into offering free professional services.


Not a worry there. I am not a _professional _educator. And for the record, not that I think it affects the way you personally think, but for others, being a professional only means that you get paid for what you do, and has no actual bearing on experience or ability. One can be a piss poor house painter, but if they are paid to paint houses, they are a professional. I do local classes because I deeply believe in making sure people are educated and play safely, and don't like seeing people get hurt because they jump blindly into it.


----------

